# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο -Mr Οδυσσεια 2012 (18 Νοεμβρίου, Νovotel)

## NASSER

Πρώτες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν πως το Κύπελλο της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ γνωστό ως Mr Οδύσσεια θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Κυριακή 18 Νοεμβρίου 2012 στην Αθήνα. Λογικά θα είναι στο γνωστό μέρος, αίθουσα εκδηλώσεων του ξενοδοχείου Novotel. 
Το bodybuilding.gr θα είναι εκεί για κάλυψη του αγώνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενας ιστορικός αγώνας-θεσμός ,με παραδοσιακα πολλες συμμετοχες,υψηλου επιπεδου.
Ειναι αυτονόητο ότι θα είμαστε εκει  :08. Toast:

----------


## marvin

Αν πω στη δουλεια οτι θελω ρεπο στις 25-11..απο τωρα παιζει να τους αφησω αφωνους!!!Απο τις πολυ καλες διοργανωσεις.Ελπιζω να ειμαστε ολοι εκει!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Diomidis Mavroudis

Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες !!! 15 εβδομάδες εμειναν..

----------


## NASSER

> Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες !!!* 15 εβδομάδες εμειναν..*


Η αντίστροφη μέτρηση των αθλητών  :01. Smile:

----------


## andrikos3kala

Θα είμαι και εγώ λόγω κάποιων φίλων αθλητών εύχομαι να σας δω όλους εκεί να τα πουμε απο κοντά και όχι μόνο ιντερνετικά :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

θα δωσω παρον δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Φυσικα και εγω θα ειμαι απο το πρωι εκει!

----------


## Polyneikos

O ιστορικός αγώνας της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ, Kυπελλο - Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ,θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 18 Νοεμβρίου  και αποτελεί πρόκριση για το Παγκόσμιο της WABBA,την επόμενη εβδομάδα,στις 25 Νοεμβρίου.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγκυρες πηγές μου ανέφεραν ότι ο Τασος Κολιγκιώνης , Γενικος Νικητης του Κυπέλλου Μρ Οδύσσεια 2011, αυτην την περίοδο προετοιμάζεται και επιστρέφει για αυτον τον αγώνα καθως και για το Παγκόσμιο,σε φοβερή αγωνιστική κατάσταση !!

----------


## Tsounakis

Ενας πολυ  δυνατος αγωνας το Κυπελλο  της wabba στης 18 Νοεμβριου 
Μεγαλο ενδιαφερον  δειχνει η  συμετοχη πολυ  καλων αθλητων με ιστορια  στο ελληνικο  body building 
Βαση  του  κανονισμου της  wabba οσοι  αθλητες εχουν κερδισει γενικο  τιτλο  σε οποιαδηποτε  ομοσπονδια μπορει να  λαβει  μερος μονο  στην  κατηγορια over  all  σε καθε  αγωνα  της  wabba ! 
καλη  προετοιμασια  και καλη  επιτυχια  σε ολους !!!

----------


## just chris

συγκεντρωνομαστε καπου κ πηγαινουμε παρεα ή παει ο καθενας μονος του κ βρισκομαστε εκει?

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ειναι ευκολο να μας εντοπίσεις,είμαστε στις πρώτες σειρες με καμερες ,ψηφιακές,μπλουζακια κτλ  :01. Wink:

----------


## just chris

ωραια λοιπον! μεσα κ γω...

----------


## Paco

Θα είμαστε εκει,ελπίζουμε να βρεθούμε και ως παρέα του φορουμ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Πραγματικη Οδυσσεια για αθλητες, κριτες ισως και φιλαθλους.Θα αναφερθω μονο στον πρωτο και στον δευτερο, διοτι για τους αλλους εχω ηδη γραψει,στις κατηγοριες τους.
Και ο Τασος Κολιγκιωνης (50) ,που βγηκε πρωτος,και ο Φωτης Πλευριτης (90) που βγηκε δευτερος,ησαν περιπου ισαξιοι.
Πριν ξεκινησω να διευκρινησω δυο πραγματα: 

1) Ο Τασος πρωτευσε στη Γερμανια. 
Εγω αναφερομαι στην Ελλαδικη φορμα των δυο αθλητων,η οποια μπορει-οπως ξερετε-να αλλαξει σε 2 ωρες. Ποσο μαλλον σε 2 ημερες.Αρα επιμενω στο "σχεδον ισαξιοι" που προανεφερα.

 2) Ο Τασος εχει δυο βασικες γενετικες διαφορες σε σχεση με το Φωτη,και επειδη αυτα συνηθως δεν τα παρατηρουμε ορθολογιστικα ,αλλα απλως μας αφηνουν μια ασαφη συναισθηματικη επιρροη(η οποια φυσικα,αφου ειναι ασαφης,ειναι και υποκειμενικη),εγω οφειλω να τις διευκρινησω: 
  α)Ο Τασος εχει μεγαλυτερο υψος λεκανης.Αφου οι δυο αθλητες εχουν ιδιο υψος σωματος, αυτο σημαινει οτι το πιθανοτερο -και οντως ετσι ηταν- ο Φωτης θα εχει μεγαλυτερο υψος ποδιων και πλατης. 
   β)Στην φωτο 6 του 93 ποστ,κανουν μοστ μασκιουλαρ.Η κορυφη δικεφαλων του Τασου εναι πολυ ψηλα,και η καρυφη τρικεφαλων πολυ χαμηλα.Αρα δεν βρισκονται στο ιδιο επιπεδο απο πλευρας υψους






Αυτες τις διευκρινησεις θα τις χρειαστουμε.

*a)Ωμοι.
*Στη μπροστινη μοιρα ειναι καλυτερος ο Τασος.Αυτο φαινεται στη διπλη δικεφαλων απο μπροστα .
Του Τασου ο μπρ.ωμος κορυφωνει τοσο,που ξεπερνα σε υψος,τη κορυφη του δικεφαλου του,παρ'ολο που εχει φοβερη κορυφη δικεφαλου.

 



Στους *πισω διπλους δικεφαλους* ξαναβλεπουμε το ιδιο. 




*Στη μοστ μασκιουλαρ* παλι το ιδιο .
*Προσοχη:* Συγκρινουμε αριστερο με αριστερο και δεξι με δεξι ,διοτι η φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενη ελαφρως απο πλαγια,αλλα και γενικα ετσι πρεπει να κανουμε.Ενω ο Φωτης,παρ'λο που υστερει σε κορυφωση δικεφαλου, και αρα θα επρεπε ο μπροστινος ωμος του να σχηματιζει υψηλοτερη κορυφωση απο το δικεφαλο,αυτο δεν συμβαινει,στη μπροστινη διπλη δικεφαλων.






*b) Στη μεσαια μοιρα* καλυτερος ο Φωτης.
Ελαχιστα πιο αγραμμωτη απο του Τασου, αλλα πολυ πιο μπαλαρισμενη,και σε αυτο το μυ το μεγαλυτερο εξογκωμα ειναι παρα πολυ ωφελιμο.Στους πισω δ.δικεφ. αυτο φαινεται,αλλα στη most muscular ειναι πασιφανες,ειδικα στις καταφυσεις των μυων(χαμηλο μερος).Μην ξεχναμε,δεξι με δεξι-αριστερο με αριστερο.Στη πλαινη στηθους ο Τασος εμφανιζει την εν λογω μοιρα πιο γραμμωμενη και εκει,φυσικα το μπαλαρισμα του Φωτη δεν ειναι ορατο.

c) Πως γινεται στη πισω μοιρα του ωμου,να εχει μεγαλυτερη μαζα ο Φωτης στη διπλη δικεφ. απο πισω,να καταλαμβανει και μεγαλυτερο χωρο στη πλατη του (σε σχεση με του Τασου),να μπαλαρει και καλυτερα στη μοστ(πραγμα που ο αθλητης πρεπει να δειχνει στη μοστ),αλλα του Τασου να ξεπεταγεται ,σαφως περισσοτερο, στη πλαινη στηθους,και το ιδιο και στο πισω ανοιγμα φτερων,ειδικα στη φωτο 5 του 90 ποστ;;
Εδω χρησιμευει η παρατηρηση (2β),που εκανα αρχικα.Η εκφυση τρικεφαλων του Τασου,υστερει σε μαζα.Κακο για τον τρικεφαλο- αλλα τονιζει τον πισω ωμο.

 



d) Και στις *3 μοιρες των τραπεζοειδων* του Φωτη ,η κυριαρχια του ειναι εμφανης.
Και σε μπροστινα ρηλαξ,και στο ανοιγμα πλατης,δ.δικεφ.,και μοστ ,η πανω μοιρα του Φωτη κερδιζει.Στους πισω δ.δικεφ.,φαινονται οι αλλες δυο μοιρες.Και εδω ο Φωτης επιβαλλεται ευκολα.

*e) Πλατη.
*Η παρατηρηση (2α),που εκανα στην αρχη ,ισως εδω να χρειαζεται.
*Στους δ.δικεφ απο μπροστα*,ο Φωτης εμφανιζει καλυτερο γεμισμα πλατης και πιο πυκνους μυς εξω-εξω,και ψηλα.
Tωρα ας κοιταξουμε απο πανω προς τα κατω.Ο Φωτης πυκνωνει απο χαμηλα και ο Τασος δινει την αισθηση οτι κατασκευαστικα η πλατη του αρχιζει απο καπως ψηλοτερα.Αυτο βεβαια ανατρεπεται πανηγυρικα, στο πισω ανοιγμα φτερων,οπου ο Τασος ανοιγει μια σαφως μαγαλυτερη "βενταλια"και χαμηλα και ψηλα, και με καλυτερη γραμμωση.
Ομως,οταν το κανει αυτο, υστερει σε πυκνοτητα διοτι η σαρκα του γινεται καπως λεπτη,διαφανη θα ελεγα.
*''Ελατο"και πλατυς ραχιαιος*,πιο γραμμωμενος ο Τασος αλλα ο Φωτης πυκνοτερος και στα δυο ,σχηματιζει χαραδρα στη σπονδυλικη στηλη,χαμηλα.Ξανα μπροστα,οδοντωτοι,καλυτεροι του Φωτη και δενονται αψογα με την πλατη,στο στυλ του Λη Χεηνη.


*f) Θωρακικοι* πυκνες γραμμωμενες μυικες ινες ο Φωτης,στολιδι,σημα κατατεθεν της εικονας του. Αραιοτερες του Τασου,σκληρες με χωρισμα εντονο μεταξυ πανω και κατω στηθους,και μαλιστα στο πανω στηθος εντονος χωρισμος των δυο μοιρων που υπαρχουν εκει(κλειδικη-θωρακικη),στο στυλ του Κολουμπου.Προς το τελος του αγωνα το στηθος του αλλαξε πολυ,προς το καλυτερο(αιματωση).
*
g) Καλυτερη κορυφη δικεφαλων* ο Τασος,αλλα υστερουσε χαμηλα στη καταφυση,π.χ.ποστ 93,φωτο 3.
Εκει ο Τασος εμφανιζει προσθιο βραχιονιο και βραχιονοκερκιδικο,μεγαλυτερους απο οτι ειναι οι δικεφαλοι του.
 Ο Φωτης χωρις κορυφη,παρουσιασε ομοιμορφη πυκνοτητα χωρις ουτε κατι ιδιαιτερα καλο,ουτε κακο.Προσθιος βραχιονιος και πηχεις περισσοτερο αιμα ο Φωτης.Στους τρικεφαλους περιπου ιδιοι.Για το σχημα υπενθυμιζω παραγραφο (2β),στην αρχη του κειμενου.






h) *Στους κοιλιακους* περιπου ισαξιοι,αλλα ο Τασος εμφανιζε καπως πιο χαραγμενο δερμα κυριως στο ρηλαξ, και ειδικα στο κεντρικο κατακορυφο χωρισμα του ορθου.
 Και οι δυο,δεν πολυφυσαγαν τον αερα εξω ωστε να τους κραμπαρουν καλυτερα .Το εκανε λιγο περισσοτερο ο Τασος,και μαλιστα στα στριφτα ρηλαξ, οπου το εκανε 2-3 φορες,εμφανισε γραμμωμενο πλαγιο.Κατι αντιστοιχο δεν ειδα στο Φωτη.Ομως ο Φωτης εχει στενη λεκανη και αυτο του εδεινε ωραιο σχημα.

i)Οι *τετρακεφαλοι* του Φωτη εχουν μακρυ και πολυ πυκνο τον εξω πλατυ,και εδενε φοβερα με τον τεινοντα την πλατεια περιτονια μυ,και τη λεκανη.Ο Τασος στον "τεινοντα..." ειχε ελλειψη και του χαλαγε το οβαλ σχημα.Ραπτικοι ισαξιοι. 
Προσαγωγοι πυκνοι και ζωντανοι του Φωτη. Του Τασου με λιγοτερη ζωντανια, και με αποτομο στενεμα χαμηλα,ενω ψηλα δεν χωραγαν μεταξυ τους.Μπροστα οι μηροι του Φωτοι ηταν ομορφοτεροι και κατα τι,επιβλητικοτεροι.
*Μηριαιοι δικεφαλοι* περιπου ισαξιοι,και οι δυο δεν τους ποζαραν πολλες φορες,ομως του Τασου δεν φουσκωναν στο χαμηλο σημειο.Στις πλαινες συμπιεζε καλυτερα ο Τασος τα ποδια του, και εξογκωνε καλυτερα μηρ.δικ. και τετρκεφ.,και εβγαζε και αρκετες γραμμες,αλλα το επραξε λιγες φορες.Σε γλουτιαιους και λεκανη πολυ κοντο υψος ο Φωτης.
 Σαν σχημα, λογου χαρη,ετσι για να γινω κατανοητος,στις πλαγιες και σε μερικες απο πισω,ας πουμε οτι βλεπουμε: 1 ποντος υψος ο γλουτος του Φωτη,4 ποντοι υψος ο μηρ.δικεφ.Ενω στο Τασο ας πουμε ειναι 2 προς 3.Ωραιο γενετικο στοιχειο για τον Φωτη,αλλα ο Τασος ειχε διπλασιο μυ.Παντως πετρινοι οι γλουτιαιοι και των δυο.Μερικες φορες ο Φωτης αφησε κενο μεταξυ των δυο ποδιων ,ψηλα στον καβαλο ,στις πισω ποζες ,και αυτο χτυπαει λιγο ,αισθητικα.


*j)Στις γαμπες*, εστω και λογω του καλυτερου υποκνημηδιου ,ο ο οποιος του εξογκωνε και τον γαστροκνημιο, ο Τασος ηταν καλυτερος

----------


## Tsounakis

Ειναι κριμα οταν υπαρχουν  σχολια τετοιου ειδους , περισσοτερο για  τους αθλητες και  το  μονο  που  καταφερνουν  αυτοι  που  τα  κανουν  ειναι  να  δυσφημιζουν το  αθλημα μας .
θελω απλα να ενημερωσω  οτι  η  προταση για guest pouzing εγινε  και  στους δυο  αθλητες και  πρωτα  στον  Κολιγκιονη ο οποιος και  την  απερριψε  και ετσι ζητηθηκε  στον  Πλευριτη !!  αυτο  εγινε  με  σκοπο  να  προφυλαχτουν   και  οι  δυο !
Ο σκοπος της ομοσπονδιας ειναι το  καλυτερο  αποτελεσμα  στο  εξωτερικο  απο  την  ελληνικη  αποστολη ! οπως και  εγινε .... καταφεραμε  να  φερουμε  5  κυπελα με 3  αθλητες !!!

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!

----------


## stefanosbmx

> Πραγματικη Οδυσσεια για αθλητες, κριτες ισως και φιλαθλους.Θα αναφερθω μονο στον πρωτο και στον δευτερο, διοτι για τους αλλους εχω ηδη γραψει,στις κατηγοριες τους.
> Και ο Τασος Κολιγκιωνης (50) ,που βγηκε πρωτος,και ο Φωτης Πλευριτης (90) που βγηκε δευτερος,ησαν περιπου ισαξιοι.
> Πριν ξεκινησω να διευκρινησω δυο πραγματα: 
> 
> 1) Ο Τασος πρωτευσε στη Γερμανια. 
> Εγω αναφερομαι στην Ελλαδικη φορμα των δυο αθλητων,η οποια μπορει-οπως ξερετε-να αλλαξει σε 2 ωρες. Ποσο μαλλον σε 2 ημερες.Αρα επιμενω στο "σχεδον ισαξιοι" που προανεφερα.
> 
>  2) Ο Τασος εχει δυο βασικες γενετικες διαφορες σε σχεση με το Φωτη,και επειδη αυτα συνηθως δεν τα παρατηρουμε ορθολογιστικα ,αλλα απλως μας αφηνουν μια ασαφη συναισθηματικη επιρροη(η οποια φυσικα,αφου ειναι ασαφης,ειναι και υποκειμενικη),εγω οφειλω να τις διευκρινησω: 
>   α)Ο Τασος εχει μεγαλυτερο υψος λεκανης.Αφου οι δυο αθλητες εχουν ιδιο υψος σωματος, αυτο σημαινει οτι το πιθανοτερο -και οντως ετσι ηταν- ο Φωτης θα εχει μεγαλυτερο υψος ποδιων και πλατης. 
> ...


Πιστευω η καλυτερη τοποθετηση και σχιλιασμος που μπορουσε να γινει.ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ!!!

----------

